# fishsticks



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Are they going out of business or something? Half the stuff I click on they don't offer?

Any recommendations other than the hole for ordering supplies? The hole is generally a one stop shop, and very few have their assortment. In the end, it may be worth the astronomical shipping and handling fees to get it all in one spot, but hoping to find someone else I can order from. (thread, finish, epoxy, fuji components, and possibly blanks, but those aren't a biggie).


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Rod Father out of VA is an option. Fishsticks, at least Scott's version, never has had a website that was completely functional that I know of. Call Scott and talk with him about what you are needing. Or check out the list of vendors over on RBO. There are plenty that are chomping at the bit to help.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Get Bit Outdoors and Midwest Rod and Reel. Acid Rod as well, but seems to take longer to ship. Bullard International for thread and finish, awesome people, CHEAP shipping. The only places I haven't had issues with an order are Bullard and Midwest. I haven't used mudhole yet, mainly because they don't carry Batson products (unless I overlooked them). I think Midwest is primarily Batson, so they may not be a one stop shop for you.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Utmost is great for Batson as well.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I've heard about utmost but I can order and ship the blank from fishsticks as cheap as utmost lists it


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

what blank are you wanting?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Haven't decided yet mike. Possibly a 1204. Got a buddy wanting a metal rod


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Haven't decided yet mike. Possibly a 1204. Got a buddy wanting a metal rod


I'm going to tell ya....the best long metal blank out there is the Cast Pro 10"


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I may run it by him. He likes the price of the 1204...but what's $20


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Treed; Call utmost for a price check, there might be a discount


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> I'm going to tell ya....the best long metal blank out there is the Cast Pro 10"


very much agree!


----------



## Double07 (May 31, 2013)

Rodfather in Hampton will get you what you need, just talk to Ray! Cast Pro's in stock last time I was there and I believe he had 1204s as well in stock.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I would definitely check out the rod father . Captain Ray Brown is one of the two that started fish sticks4u and now he's getting his stuff together at Rod father he's not quite finished setting up yet. He is still getting things together but he did have the Carolina cast pros , Akios and I do believe he had to 1204 's like mentioned and most of the parts you need to fix it up. He is one of the fairest people I've delt with.


----------

